# New moter on my 1648



## hotshotinn (Aug 22, 2012)

Had problems with my 40 johnson several time this year and I was sick and tired of that pos moter so i traded it off for a new 40/30 Yamaha =D> 
Now thats a moter =D> Its got the bad ass tiller onit and power to spare.Comes out of the hole faster than the Johnson and top speed is within 2 miles pur hour to the Johnson.No more 40 and 50 dollar a gallon oil either as this moter is a four stroke.Best decission i ever make as far as a moter

i take a picture of the moter and rig soon :mrgreen:


----------



## Scuba559 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sick Man! Sounds like a good combo. Post some pics!


----------



## loosecaboose (Aug 22, 2012)

glad to hear you got a new motor. I am running the same yamaha 40/30 tiller motor. I agree the tiller it really nice - especially with the digital idle control. It's a strong running motor that is fairly easy on gas. Hope you have many years of trouble free use. Enjoy


----------



## hotshotinn (Aug 23, 2012)

Another nice thing about the Yamaha is the 2 year free extended warranty that comes with it,giving a total of 5 year warranty =D> 
I been running this rig for the thrid time last night and the boat is loaded up with a 30 pound chain anchor,a 24 volt bow mount Minn Kota trolling moter,one small deep cycle and one big deep cycle battery ,two guys and the boat shoots up fast on plane fast :mrgreen: 
i was close to getting a 40 mercury and that would of been good but i talked to 2 fishing guides and they both run the Yamahas with alittle bigger boats than me with good results so I thought i would go that way.The 40/30 Yamaha four stroke is a winner =D>


----------



## jasm2 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice man, ive been wondering what you've been working on.


----------



## hotshotinn (Aug 30, 2012)

I have 5 hour of running time on the new moter and i am still loveing it,no redreats getting a four stroker :mrgreen: there is no way i will ever own a nother OMC outboard new or used as out of the 4 I hace owned ended up being junk !

I am not meening to bad mouth anouther mans moter but this is just me.Mercury or Yamaha from here on out :mrgreen:


----------



## nick4203 (Aug 30, 2012)

40/30 Yamaha why are jets rated like that and what does it stand for?


----------



## Tbradley (Aug 31, 2012)

hotshotinn said:


> i was close to getting a 40 mercury and that would of been good but i talked to 2 fishing guides and they both run the Yamahas with alittle bigger boats than me with good results so I thought i would go that way.The 40/30 Yamaha four stroke is a winner =D>



I've been looking at the Yamaha 40/30 and the Merc 60/40 very long. I'm wanting to put on the same size boat (1648) in an Alweld, bare bones with a middle bench seat. Keep getting told the 40/30 won't be a good motor for 4 people. Do you think it'll run on plane with 4 people? According to Outboard Jets.com hp chart I need the 60/40, but can't get the 40/30 out of my mind. Especially after I saw a Youtube video of 4 men in a 2048 Shawnee fiberglass flat boat/ Yamaha 40/30 on plane running at a pretty good clip.


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 31, 2012)

Tbradley said:


> hotshotinn said:
> 
> 
> > i was close to getting a 40 mercury and that would of been good but i talked to 2 fishing guides and they both run the Yamahas with alittle bigger boats than me with good results so I thought i would go that way.The 40/30 Yamaha four stroke is a winner =D>



I've been looking at the Yamaha 40/30 and the Merc 60/40 very long. I'm wanting to put on the same size boat (1648) in an Alweld, bare bones with a middle bench seat. Keep getting told the 40/30 won't be a good motor for 4 people. Do you think it'll run on plane with 4 people? According to Outboard Jets.com hp chart I need the 60/40, but can't get the 40/30 out of my mind. Especially after I saw a Youtube video of 4 men in a 2048 Shawnee fiberglass flat boat/ Yamaha 40/30 on plane running at a pretty good clip.[/quote

I have a bare bones 1652 alweld with a 40/28 2 stroke Yamaha and it will run ok with 3 people and limited gear alright. If you plan on running with 4 people most of the time i would go with the bigger motor in my opinion. My 1652 planes faster then my 1648 did with the same amount of gear and people.


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 1, 2012)

lowe1648 said:


> I have a bare bones 1652 alweld with a 40/28 2 stroke Yamaha and it will run ok with 3 people and limited gear alright. If you plan on running with 4 people most of the time i would go with the bigger motor in my opinion. My 1652 planes faster then my 1648 did with the same amount of gear and people.



You need a tiller 90 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 2, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> lowe1648 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bare bones 1652 alweld with a 40/28 2 stroke Yamaha and it will run ok with 3 people and limited gear alright. If you plan on running with 4 people most of the time i would go with the bigger motor in my opinion. My 1652 planes faster then my 1648 did with the same amount of gear and people.
> ...



I will be definetely getting a tiller, but not a 90hp! Just can't deciede between the Yamaha 40/30 or the Merc 60/40??? Anybody else out there with any experience with the Yamaha 40/30 4 stroke EFI motor?


----------



## LowHoler (Sep 3, 2012)

Tbradley said:


> Canoeman said:
> 
> 
> > lowe1648 said:
> ...



With you considering the 60/40 Mercury, why the 40/30 Yamaha and not the 60/40 Yamaha?

With a jet I'd always go for the most HP your boat is rated for and your budget can handle.


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 3, 2012)

I like the fact that you can get the Merc in a 15" short shaft, so it can put on a 20" transom.


----------



## hotshotinn (Sep 3, 2012)

Tbradley said:


> Canoeman said:
> 
> 
> > lowe1648 said:
> ...




Must be you not read the topic i posted above.I bought a 40/30 yamaha with tiller handle and i works great on my 1648 =D>


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 7, 2012)

hotshotinn said:


> I been running this rig for the thrid time last night and the boat is loaded up with a 30 pound chain anchor,a 24 volt bow mount Minn Kota trolling moter,one small deep cycle and one big deep cycle battery ,two guys and the boat shoots up fast on plane fast :mrgreen:
> i was close to getting a 40 mercury and that would of been good but i talked to 2 fishing guides and they both run the Yamahas with alittle bigger boats than me with good results so I thought i would go that way.The 40/30 Yamaha four stroke is a winner =D>



No, I read the above. Is this the biggest load you can haul? I'm needing something that will push four adults on plane. I saw that you talked to two fishing guides and they said the Yammi ran good with bigger boats. What size boats and what kind of loads? Everytime I talk to a dealer about the 40/30, you're correct they say it's great for a 1648, but with only two people maybe three. Just trying to get all the info I can on it. Can your setup plane 4 adults? The fishing guides, how many were they taking out? 

Thanks!


----------



## hotshotinn (Sep 7, 2012)

MY boat i run 35 pounds of chain anchor,one big and one small deep cycle battery,24 volt Minn Kota trolling moter.I like to have one other guy in the boat but have run with two others for a total of three guys.With 3 guys its good getting up on plane but is best with 2 guys.Both guides are running custom 18 foot river boats with 40/30 Yamaha four strokes and they take out one or 2 clients.Speed is not a factor for them but they need to plane for running in shallow water.I am no expert but from the sounds of you running 4 guys a bigger moter would be better for you.I try to never take out more than 2 other guys and i would prefer to just take one


----------

